# Smallie or Largemouth?



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

my dad caught what i think is a smallie, at paint creek where we usually catch them. but its mouth was pretty big for a smallie. which is it?

 

here is a smaller smallie i caught the same day for comparison on mouth size:


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

nice smallie


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a smallmouth for sure . . . and big bad boy to boot!

Way to go, did you guys happen to measure that fish? That's a solid trophy class there!

Way to go!


----------



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

i didnt measure it but it was a very long fish id say around 18 inches.


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

definitely a smallmouth....a very nice one as well!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

nice smallie there


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Nice smallie. Probably not a good idea to hold them with the old Jimmy Houston pose, especially for the big ones: it stresses the jaw a lot. Either hold it straight up and down or use two hands for the horizontal shot: http://www.bassdozer.com/articles/manns/holding_bass.shtml


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

true dat ss! Nice smallie!


----------

